
Ottawa announces plans to ban single-use plastics in 2021 at the earliest - Ultramanoid
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/plastics-ban-trudeau-mckenna-1.5168828
======
moltar
All thanks to China refusing our trash. Really, can’t thank them enough.
Finally our politicians are awake and are proposing changes.

------
arcticbull
It's nice to see that things don't always have to be continually getting
worse.

------
ksaj
The LCBO (Ontario's liquor store) used to supply compostable bags made out of
(corn?) starch. I wonder why they stopped, and nobody seems to be going in
that direction.

------
godelmachine
India has already banned them.

